

AdSense Category Filters Fail - mhlakhani
http://mhlakhani.com/blog/2011/01/adsense-category-filters-fail/

======
mhlakhani
I'm posting this here because, to me, the restriction makes no sense. Also, it
seems to mostly affect publishers in third world countries. I would really
love to find out the rationale behind this.

